# Eclipse: Dosbox wegmachen?



## peterfarge_X (15. Mai 2006)

Hallo Forum,

ich habe gerade Eclipse neu installiert. Eigentlich habe ich nichts verändert. Nun läuft aber die ganze Zeit eine Dosbox nebenher. Wie kann ich die wegmachen? (Ich starte Eclipse über eine Verknüpfung, wo dann auch über die -vm Option der Speicherort der Runtime angegbenen ist.)


Viele Grüße

Peter


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (15. Mai 2006)

javaw.exe statt java.exe?
Außerdem gibt's unter XP keine DosBOX mehr...
Mal abgesehen von dieser hier.


----------



## peterfarge (18. Mai 2006)

Vielen Dank für den Tip  . Hab den Link in der Verknüpfung geändert.

Peter


----------

